Ask HN: How do I find meaning? - throwaway187582
======
_bxg1
Something it took me a long time to learn is that meaning isn't a "thing". You
can't quantify it or find it through reductionism. Reductionism leads,
eventually, to nihilism. But that doesn't mean meaning isn't real; it just
doesn't survive the translation. You have to be present in the momentary
reality and open up and see it in front of you. It isn't the iron waiting to
be purified by process, it's all the other stuff around it.

(I'm making a lot of assumptions about what you're talking about and what your
background is; if you're truly struggling with this, I always recommend
therapy)

------
kindly_fo
Everything is meaningless. Find what you like and stick to it.

------
Gollapalli
Meaning of what?

